# Star Trails



## molested_cow (Apr 25, 2006)

I am bored at work. I tried to find something to do, like scanning, but it's being occupied now!!!

Ok, post star trail photos.

1.







2.






3.






4.


----------



## mcoppadge (Apr 25, 2006)

Pretty sweet. Two and four are very cool. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 25, 2006)

This was my first attempt. Haven't tried again  
It needs some improvements, but I learned a lot.


----------



## Arch (Apr 25, 2006)

wow these are all real cool...... gonna have to give this a try.... but i'll wait till the weather gets warmer huh! :thumbup:


----------

